# Goat eating



## Symphony (Jun 17, 2012)

Can Goats eat wood or bark?  My rentals must of taken a few bites out of some old wooden shingles.  They aren't treated wood.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes!! Goats can and will eat wood. They love tree bark. Too much. Mine are killing trees.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 17, 2012)

My goats have stumps in their run and they nibble the bark on those. We also are cutting down cedars for posts and when we strip the bark off, we toss it in with the goats. They don't eat it voraciously, but they do nibble on it and eat it.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 17, 2012)

Good to know, then I'll just let them be.

They are doing a stand up job on the Privet bushes.  I'll be renting one more tomorrow.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 18, 2012)

ohhhh goodness yes i think trees are one of their all time favorites!!! Mine are clearing our wooded pasture like little champs.... There were a few trees the DH didnt want them to kill...but  i didnt move them fast enough...


----------



## mama24 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine are slowly eating the 100 year old barn they're in, lol


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 18, 2012)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Mine are slowly eating the 100 year old barn they're in, lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 18, 2012)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> ohhhh goodness yes i think trees are one of their all time favorites!!! Mine are clearing our wooded pasture like little champs.... There were a few trees the DH didnt want them to kill...but  i didnt move them fast enough...


HAHA I know what you mean. They have killed all the trees in their area. I have to move them, like now.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to know, thanks everybody.  My rentals just love to strip the soft bark of the bushes like a banana.  They just go through the whole branch and sure enough finish them off from leaf to stump.


----------

